# Lake lanier area duck hunters



## purvis1012 (Jul 7, 2013)

I am new to the area and have noone to hunt with. I am an avid duck hunter and will be trying my luck this year on lanier or anywhere else i can find. I am looking for some other hunters that i can hunt with. I am not looking for spots, just some company. I have my own boat blind and plenty of decoys. Just not as fun on my own. And no offense to anyone but im looking for some real duck hunters who are willing to work hard, scout, and get up early and do things the right way. Not someone who just put a ducks unlimited sticker on your truck ad went to kmart or basspro to buy an overpriced shotgun and the latest drake camo and calls themself a duck hunter. Hope that doesnt offend anyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm afend .


----------



## purvis1012 (Jul 7, 2013)

Well im sorry bud. Im just aggrevated how everyone with a ducks unlimited hat and a shotgun is a duck hunter. they will sleep in and come set up on top of someone who has been sitting there for hours and not want to put in the effort or be curtious to other hunters. It drives me insane. I may not be an expert but i guaruntee you that if im hunting i want to do it right and so will the people i hunt with


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 8, 2013)

*I taught well son.*




purvis1012 said:


> Well im sorry bud. Im just aggrevated how everyone with a ducks unlimited hat and a shotgun is a duck hunter. they will sleep in and come set up on top of someone who has been sitting there for hours and not want to put in the effort or be curtious to other hunters. It drives me insane. I may not be an expert but i guaruntee you that if im hunting i want to do it right and so will the people i hunt with


LOL/LOL/LOL/ They wont listen.


----------



## ledens (Jul 8, 2013)

I live less than 10 miles from Lanier and do all my duck hunting at Lake Oconee. I also hunt by myself because one gun in the blind is safer than two. I am a transplant from Minnesota and have hunted Oconee for the last 20 years with good results.


----------



## chadf (Jul 8, 2013)

Ill bite

Pm me your info.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 8, 2013)

*Look what a college education*



purvis1012 said:


> Well im sorry bud. Im just aggrevated how everyone with a ducks unlimited hat and a shotgun is a duck hunter. they will sleep in and come set up on top of someone who has been sitting there for hours and not want to put in the effort or be curtious to other hunters. It drives me insane. I may not be an expert but i guaruntee you that if im hunting i want to do it right and so will the people i hunt with


and Killer Elite duck hunt training will get you. Chris you can show them how we do it on the coast.


----------



## chadf (Jul 10, 2013)

No PM, yet.....

Was this a hook, line & sinker thread ?
Funny is, I bust feathers yearly there.....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jul 11, 2013)

chadf said:


> No PM, yet.....
> 
> Was this a hook, line & sinker thread ?
> Funny is, I bust feathers yearly there.....



why is that funny?


----------



## purvis1012 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pm sent, thought i had already responded to your post


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 11, 2013)

chadf said:


> No PM, yet.....
> 
> Was this a hook, line & sinker thread ?
> Funny is, I bust feathers yearly there.....



Sure ya do


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sure ya do




You wouldn't shoot your "backyard" a few times a year if you saw birds ? Heck, I will.

Did I ever say it was a flyway hunt ? Don't think I did......

But, I'm the first to drive to a Diffrent lake to try to shoot birds here in the mighty GA ! 
Pro swat them boys !


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> why is that funny?



Figured it was a "fishing" thread, when I was gonna try to help the fella........ You know how it goes in this forum......


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Sure ya do



I feeling frisky actually, I'm gonna throw out an offer to ya.
I'm inviting you to the 3rd annual, Wonder Bread Challenge. It's happens at an Undisclosed park and you bring your weapon of choice. Golf clubs seem to work the best last year. Winner wound up with 4 honker and 3 green heads  bands in his bag of 23 ducks. Mixed bag, but the hunt last a while. Whew, hope you can join us this year.
Beers on me after the sprint, which we always seem to have to do after the slaying commences !


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 11, 2013)

chadf said:


> I feeling frisky actually, I'm gonna throw out an offer to ya.
> I'm inviting you to the 3rd annual, Wonder Bread Challenge. It's happens at an Undisclosed park and you bring your weapon of choice. Golf clubs seem to work the best last year. Winner wound up with 4 honker and 3 green heads  bands in his bag of 23 ducks. Mixed bag, but the hunt last a while. Whew, hope you can join us this year.
> Beers on me after the sprint, which we always seem to have to do after the slaying commences !



I choose an old bicycle chain for my weapon. I drink currs...


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 11, 2013)

"Old bicycle chain!!!!!"
The cruelty!!!!!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 11, 2013)

Scottyhardison said:


> "Old bicycle chain!!!!!"
> The cruelty!!!!!



scotty i always make sure they are in range. now what you saw at that training day where i tore that mallards head off...thats cruelty.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Jul 11, 2013)

True but most people don't keep freezing the dang things and using them as training birds after necrosis has set in. I don't think you had one bird that day that wasn't missing something.


----------



## chadf (Jul 11, 2013)

^now that's good stuff.

I'll have the currs, iced down. Fo sho. !

Heck we could just float the hooch with a cooler and our shot guns? 
Meet at the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - opening morning? Bring teal tags and south we float. Bring plenty of shells, I'll need to borrow some cause I'm broke from all the beer....... Lady will be there also, fresh from the groomer.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 11, 2013)

chadf said:


> ^now that's good stuff.
> 
> I'll have the currs, iced down. Fo sho. !
> 
> ...



Why do I feel like this chadf is thunderroad in an alternate universe? 

And scotty, those birds were "summers eve" fresh compared to turkey trax's trainin birds. 

black mallards regards,


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Why do I feel like this chadf is thunderroad in an alternate universe?
> 
> And scotty, those birds were "summers eve" fresh compared to turkey trax's trainin birds.
> 
> black mallards regards,



Just PM that poor guy you info. He wants to hunt with you and that slab of meat you named Shelby


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 12, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Just PM that poor guy you info. He wants to hunt with you and that slab of meat you named Shelby



Shelby, a slab of meat? You mean meat dog, right? Lets not call shelby the same thing I call my wimins...


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Shelby, a slab of meat? You mean meat dog, right? Lets not call shelby the same thing I call my wimins...



Be nice! They have feelings to


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 12, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Be nice! They have feelings to



Duck Prince dont have no feelings...you see that stare im giving you from my bubble bath?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Duck Prince dont have no feelings...you see that stare im giving you from my bubble bath?



yea I like it too.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jul 12, 2013)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> yea I like it too.



See you at the G spot



-DP


----------



## chadf (Jul 12, 2013)

Mmmmmm !

Cold beer, slabs of meat, g spot meeting, warm bubble baths......
I'm in, you got an extra pair of waders also? Plus, my dog is looking a little hungry, you got some dog food don't ya ?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jul 12, 2013)

The more the merrier. I feed my dog frozen ducks I might have a few I can spare


----------



## Boudreaux (Jul 13, 2013)

Dog, boat, waders, and some experience on the lake.  

Anyone who wants to try sometime can PM me.  We'll see if we can work out a hunt.


----------

